# First snake?



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

My daughter held a baby corn today and fell in love. And so did I to be honest. My friend said they the best first snake and the tamest? Is this true? I own reptiles already and would love a snake. I need to do alot of research first but just wondering which would be the best first one? And my daughter would want to hold it! She's 9! Thanks in advance  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?joccf0


----------



## iheartpython (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't much experience with many breeds of snake. My first was a corn when I was around the same age as your daughter. It was never aggresive though a bit more on the reclusive side and quite skittish even for a snake. At the moment I have a royal python and I adore him. He is very docile and naturally royals are generally slower then a corn which would probably be a positive for a nine year old  He also rarely startles even from quick movements and their care isn't anymore difficult then a corns. You can also get them in many beautiful morphs though some are rather expensive. The other thing is you really must get CB royals as they can often become poor feeders, especially if CF or WC, though I have never had any problems with my boy.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

If the snake is really for your daughter then yes a corn is the way forward. With regular handling they tame well and are quite calm. Another option is a house snake. Be warned however that if the snake is for you and your daughter then you may become a little bored with these species (I have a corn myself 16 years old this year). 

Royals are great snakes as well but they can put people off as they have a habit of fasting for long periods (I have one which hasn't fed in 8 months).

There are plenty of species out there just make sure you do your research and go for something steady.


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies  I'll definitely be looking into it a lot more before deciding anything. I didn't realise they lived so long so I'll make sure my daughter realises this. Lol
I'm not one to sell a pet if I get bored, pets are for life so I'll make sure we make the right decision!  I'm enjoying researching at the minute. Finding loads out!!  



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?r1kyxw


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Corns are really great snakes. They can be quick as babies but to be fair the calmer you are the calmer they are. Although as adults they are more chilled out they're still pretty active to handle, I think that makes them more interesting personally! They are usually really good feeders too, there's nothing more frustrating than a snake that doesn't want to eat!


----------



## ryan w (Jul 10, 2011)

definately best first snake, go buy it you wont be dissapointed! however be warned it wont be your last they very addictive


----------



## InflatableDalek (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, I keep hearing about how corns are good for people who know very little to nothing about snakes.

However, I also keep hearing in general that the best first snake is one you like (within reason, most people do not recommend fragile or dangerous snakes)  So...if you like corn snakes, get one of them. Just read about various kinds of snakes and pick one--stick with the calmer, less flighty and slightly smaller ones if your child's going to be involved in caring for it.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

If I was to recommend a species I would say start with a baby/young boa. 

I would start off by working out what size enclosure you can fit in your house as thats one of the largest limiting factors.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Corns are great snakes, they are pretty bombproof to so great for starters


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

It'd be better if could go in a 3ft as I have an empty one of them! Obviously I know it won't go in there for a while. Would a corn happily live ins 3ft or need bigger? 
I'm going to read everything I can about them and hopefully make it t the donny show in June and see what's there  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ud1lpg


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

beckoneon said:


> It'd be better if could go in a 3ft as I have an empty one of them! Obviously I know it won't go in there for a while. Would a corn happily live ins 3ft or need bigger?
> I'm going to read everything I can about them and hopefully make it t the donny show in June and see what's there
> 
> 
> ...


A 3ft would be fine for quite a while, would ultimately be looking at a4ft though.


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah ok! Least we won't be for a while. Think my friends were 6months old and still tiny. Still in a rub. Does it take a couple of years for them to grow? When are they adult size? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ngcaiq


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Like somebody else said any snake has the potential to be a good starter snake aslong as you put the research in to it. Royals are great, they can be a little on the boring side with them being nocturnal and mooching in a ball all day but they're very rewarding and your 3 ft viv should be fine even in to adulthood. 
Also have a look at king snakes, milks and hognoses :2thumb:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Corn Snakes all the way.

Do loads of research before you buy 

When you do buy one make sure you get a feeding diary from the seller as you dont want one that isnt eating. If possible get one that is about 6 months old. Still small but you know it is eating.

P


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Yer I'm looking for one about 6 months old.  been reading on them nearly every night. Really want one now so just waiting for the right one to turn up  
I can see why they're addictive too, all the different morphs out there. I'd like one of each please!  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0wacdu


----------



## rhys_1992 (May 29, 2011)

my 4 year old loved handling my royals but werent to keen on corn snakes. with kids i think it varys. as said royals are lazy alot of the time though


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

well after reading sooo many websites etc on here night after night we'v been and bought a snow corn today!  Didnt go to buy one... i got in touch with someone that was selling a couple of adults who lives nearby and she said she was happy for us to go and see, see how much they grow etc etc.. the snow that she had for sale is 1yr next month and looked quite big on the picture but once we got there and my daughter held it she fell in love.. its still pretty small and hes a yr old so i know hes had plenty of feeds etc... got his food and shedding diary with him too... even though, whilst we were there, he ate a fuzzy and shedded so they let us keep the skin too!  So i know he eats, he sheds fine and still ate lol..
im very happy with him. Will let him settle in for a couple of days then get a sneaky pic for you all! 
His names Syd.....and i want her lavender yr old snake she was selling tooo....Ot ooohhh...i think i wont be sticking with the one snake already!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of snakes. Won't be long before you've got several....:lol2:

Despite the fact I don't have any, I am a fan of corns. Very nice snakes and popular for good reason.

My first was a boa (bci) followed a little while later by a viperine and then an albino burmese python. All are suitable for beginners in my opinion - even the burm, although I wouldn't necessarily recommend the burm for a 9 year old! The boa on the other hand would be a good choice. They're quite slow growing, so there would be a fair time before it was large - and your daughter would be larger by then.


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

beckoneon said:


> well after reading sooo many websites etc on here night after night we'v been and bought a snow corn today!  Didnt go to buy one... i got in touch with someone that was selling a couple of adults who lives nearby and she said she was happy for us to go and see, see how much they grow etc etc.. the snow that she had for sale is 1yr next month and looked quite big on the picture but once we got there and my daughter held it she fell in love.. its still pretty small and hes a yr old so i know hes had plenty of feeds etc... got his food and shedding diary with him too... even though, whilst we were there, he ate a fuzzy and shedded so they let us keep the skin too!  So i know he eats, he sheds fine and still ate lol..
> im very happy with him. Will let him settle in for a couple of days then get a sneaky pic for you all!
> His names Syd.....and i want her lavender yr old snake she was selling tooo....Ot ooohhh...i think i wont be sticking with the one snake already!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



Well done! sounds like you had a good experiance with the seller too, reptile people really do like to help each other out I have found.


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Definitely found a good seller. Said if I need anything I can pop round or give her a ring. I'm glad we got him locally so if anything does go wrong she's there to help.. She had a house full so definitely knows her stuff. All looked extremely healthy and clean  
Shes got corn eggs in the incubator so I will definitely be poppin back to see what she has once theyv hatched!  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?t5d23p


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Right today is meant to be feeding day. The previous owner fed him one fuzzy on a Sunday and Wednesday but this is leaving me with hardly any handling time. Could I try him on 2 fuzzies today and then just feed him every Sunday? What would you guys do? Iv only had him since Wednesday evening. Not handled him yet coz I'm letting him settle in. 
Should I even feed him yet ?? 

Any help much appreciated  

Here's a sneaky pic of my daughters 'girly' snake, Sid











---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vic5ka


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

You don't need to feed them twice a week - once is more than enough. Try to match the size of prey to the size of the snake. As a rough guide the prey item should be roughly the width of the widest part of the snake - or even a little bigger. A lot of people underestimate the size of food items that they can and will manage.

I always choose prey items "by eye", as there is such a huge variation in the size, compared to the description. Hence, although fuzzies sound a bit small for a corn like yours, it's almost impossible to tell without seeing them for real.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

beckoneon said:


> Here's a sneaky pic of my daughters 'girly' snake, Sid
> 
> image


 
Nice snake, by the way!


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

The previous owner has given me a couple of fuzzies that she had left so I'll watch how he takes these and see if he could maybe handle bigger  
I hope he takes them but if not, could it just be due to the fact he's still settling in? If he doesn't I could maybe try him again on wednesday so then he's been a week without food?? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4vlqtw


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I've never had any settling in issues, but it could affect them. Offer the food and see what happens. I'd switch to a 7 day cycle, though. I feed mine on Sunday evening.That way, I have them available to come out for most of the weekend, when I'm about.

I don't know if it helps with corns, but a lot of snakes feed better after dark. To be honest, though, I've not noticed that much difference - I have a coastal carpet, cali king, burm and boa - all of which hammer any food you dangle in front of them.


----------



## snakeyyygirllllxx (Apr 9, 2010)

Help!!!!!

Our corn snake has laid what look to be 10 healthy eggs. We have a Brinsea Incubator, which we put damp vermiculite in the bottom of a plastic container. After 6 dys they have shrivelled, quite badly. We have put more water on the vermiculite and laid a damp kitchen roll on the top of he eggs, then sealed the lid. What are the chances of survival, or is it too late????? I have of photos but cannot work out how to put them on.


----------



## snakeyyygirllllxx (Apr 9, 2010)

Help!!!!!

Our corn snake has laid what look to be 10 healthy eggs. We have a Brinsea Incubator, which we put damp vermiculite in the bottom of a plastic container. After 6 dys they have shrivelled, quite badly. We have put more water on the vermiculite and laid a damp kitchen roll on the top of he eggs, then sealed the lid. What are he chances of survival, or is it too late????? I have of photos but cannot work out how to put them on.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

snakeyyygirllllxx said:


> Help!!!!!
> 
> Our corn snake has laid what look to be 10 healthy eggs. We have a Brinsea Incubator, which we put damp vermiculite in the bottom of a plastic container. After 6 dys they have shrivelled, quite badly. We have put more water on the vermiculite and laid a damp kitchen roll on the top of he eggs, then sealed the lid. What are he chances of survival, or is it too late????? I have of photos but cannot work out how to put them on.



I can't really help, but I would say this deserves its own thread in the snake section.


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Yay he's eaten both fuzzies. No problems  now I cant wait to handle him wednesday. Hopefully he's less shy  











---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?svcxth


----------

